# Wok Fried Peanut Butter



## kleenex (May 22, 2014)

Wok Fried Peanut Butter - YouTube

make it at home....


----------



## cave76 (May 22, 2014)

O.K. now that is really different! And may be better, according to whassis name, because of the frying part.

I was intrigued by the suggestion of putting chili oil in peanut butter. I know that many Thai/other Asian recipes call for peanut butter in a sauce. (Gado Gado).

Another thing I really liked was the clear captioning on the video! CNN is doing that now. If you have any kind of hearing problem some of the videos are awful for 'us'. The captioning, if it's even available, makes up some marvelous new words.


----------

